# Need help with whistle



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

I haven't been able to get this whistle to work. The wiring looks good and there's power, but it's a no go. Maybe I need to send this in for a checkup to Doug but it might be easier to buy a replacement if need be. What do you think? Am I missing something obvious?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What are the symptoms? Is the motor running?


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

No, it shows no signs of life. It hasn't been used in about 40 years, but I know it worked at that time.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If the wiring is ok, and the transformer is working, my approach would be to do a complete clean-up of the motor, much like when you do maintenance on a loco..Take out the brushes, re-face the armature, check the spring tension, and make sure everything is moving freely. I have several whistling billboards and they are a cinch to work on and fix. I just do a routine clean-up, and they're good to go.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Are we sure the button actually works? Try directly connecting the tranny leads to the whistle and see if that works. If so, problem solved. If not, then I'd do what Flyernut suggests.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry, my bad.........simply touch the two leads from the whistle button together while the layout is powered. If the button is the culprit, it should work. Otherwise consider a routine servicing of the whistle motor.


----------

